# 13 Hours: The Secret Soldiers of Benghazi



## namvet (Jun 7, 2016)

out on DVD today


----------



## gipper (Jun 7, 2016)

Have you seen it and if so, what did you think?


----------



## namvet (Jun 7, 2016)

gipper said:


> Have you seen it and if so, what did you think?



no but im getting a copy tomorrow. really want to see this


----------



## The Great Goose (Jun 7, 2016)

Good movie. Not even slightly feminist.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 7, 2016)

No Americans should have been there in the first place.   ......


----------



## couch protester (Jun 7, 2016)

This film has been tarred by liberal film critics because they are Muslim sympathizers and don't believe in America propaganda films but they love the "The Americans" FX series based off of Russian spies sabotaging America.


----------



## couch protester (Jun 7, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> No Americans should have been there in the first place.   ......



No Muslim should be in America in the first place, nor you.

The Muslim Trojan horse Hussein Obama put us there so we could fall in the hands of his Muslim brotherhood, that's why the defenses was so weak of men, weapons and compound.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 7, 2016)

*Like the beautiful and intelligent Hillary said, "At this point.....what difference does it make?"  ......      *


----------



## g5000 (Jun 7, 2016)

namvet said:


> out on DVD today


I can tell the flick is bullshit just from the trailer.  The chief of the CIA Annex never gave a stand down order.

Expect one lie every two minutes during the full length feature.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 7, 2016)

g5000 said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > out on DVD today
> ...


First hand knowledge, Sgt. Rock?


----------



## g5000 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > namvet said:
> ...


Have you read any of the reports, rube?  Or do you just get your "information" from Fox News?

The stand down order was manufactured bullshit.


Enjoy your propaganda film, sucker.   I'm sure you'll guzzle it down as total truth.  Ironic, eh?


----------



## g5000 (Jun 7, 2016)

Even Fox News finally admitted the stand down order was bullshit: No stand down order or military missteps in Benghazi attack, GOP-controlled intel panel finds | Fox News

_A two-year investigation by the Republican-controlled House Intelligence Committee has found that the CIA and the military acted properly in responding to the 2012 attack on a U.S. diplomatic post in Benghazi, Libya.

The report alleges no wrongdoing by Obama administration appointees.

Debunking a series of persistent allegations hinting at dark conspiracies surrounding the incident, the report concludes *that there was no intelligence failure, no delay in sending a CIA rescue team, no missed opportunity for a military rescue, and no evidence the CIA was covertly shipping arms from Libya to Syria.*_


----------



## g5000 (Jun 7, 2016)

Like I said.  Expect a lie at least every two minutes in the movie.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Jun 7, 2016)

It was alright.  Pretty subdued for Michael Bey.  Couldn't believe it took him so long to blow shit up and then the explosions were kind of meh.  No low angle 360 degree zooming shots either.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 7, 2016)

g5000 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


I wasn't referring to any stand down order. My point is that help was less than 2 hours away. 
Shit happens when a bunch of screaming liberal civilian pukes try to run a war.


----------



## g5000 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I was!  I was very clear about it. 

Backpedaling now, eh?

Excellent.

The stand down order is bullshit.  Expect a lie every two minutes in the film.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 7, 2016)

g5000 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Oh, pardon moi. One of the guys who was there said he received an order to stand down from the station chief. No reason for him to lie. I believe any of those men before I would a low life civilian.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 16, 2016)

namvet said:


> out on DVD today




Disturbing movie.

Hillary should be shot as a traitor,


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 16, 2016)

g5000 said:


> [
> I can tell the flick is bullshit just from the trailer.  The chief of the CIA Annex never gave a stand down order.
> 
> Expect one lie every two minutes during the full length feature.



You may be a hack, G-tard5000, but at least you're stupid as a bag of hammers.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 16, 2016)

g5000 said:


> I was!  I was very clear about it.
> 
> Backpedaling now, eh?
> 
> ...








Poor little G-tard


----------



## B. Kidd (Jun 20, 2016)

Movie based on book by those who were there.

Funny how 'g5000' believes all of the pablum puke by those who weren't.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jun 24, 2016)

namvet said:


> out on DVD today


Watching it now.  Good so far.

For those interested:  7 Guns Used in the Film '13 Hours: The Secret Soldiers of Benghazi'


----------



## Lilah (Jun 24, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> *Like the beautiful and intelligent Hillary said, "At this point.....what difference does it make?"  ......      *



Ask the families and friends of the four dead Americans.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jun 24, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Agreed he was given the order.

As most of us who served in the military (and/or worked for Uncle Sam) know, when the shit hits the fan, it can turn into a major clusterfuck real quick if the leadership isn't prepared and proactive.

My guess is there is less conspiracy going on there and mostly a shitload of micromanaging, incompetent assholes in Washington, DC trying to run the show from over 5000 miles away.  

The conspiracy is the cover up.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jun 24, 2016)

Most articles point out that the WH and/or State disclaim issuing a "stand down" order.  Most people familiar with military/government bureaucracies know how fucked up things can get in a real world version of "Telephone" AKA "Chinese Whispers".  By the time it passes through dozen hands plus encryption/decryption and goes back and forth, it's easy to see how misconstrued messages can get.  I have no doubt the agents on the ground were given a "stand down" order, but where that order originated and what was really intended has long since been wrapped up in a huge ball of bureaucratic ass-covering.  

New Benghazi movie reignites ‘stand-down’ order debate
_“There is no sensationalism in that: We were told to ‘stand down,’” said former Special Forces Officer Kris Paronto, one of the CIA contractors who fought that night, in an interview with Politico. “Those words were used verbatim — 100 percent. … If the truth of it affects someone’s political career? Well, I’m sorry. It happens._”

13 Hours: Of Course There's Evidence of a 'Stand-Down Order' in Benghazi
_Of the many battles over the facts of the Benghazi attack and the administration’s response, few are as contentious as the alleged existence of a “stand-down order” that prevented U.S. special operators from responding as quickly as they could to the jihadist assault. Through sloppy reporting (and sloppy Congressional investigations), news outlets — and even movie reviewers — repeat the claim that Congress found “no evidence” that rescuers were told to stand-down. Yet that’s not precisely correct. There is abundant evidence — in the form of testimony from multiple, credible individuals — that the CIA officer in charge at Benghazi told special operators to “stand down.” He strongly disputes that characterization, instead saying that any delays were minimal and due not to a stand-down orders but rather to the process of securing equipment and vehicles and to attempts to secure local militia assistance. There is much less evidence of a stand-down order from Washington or of such an order in Tripoli — at least one that would have prevented American help from arising on a timely basis. But it would be odd indeed if Washington was immediately micro-managing the emerging and confusing firefight in Benghazi. The stand-down order controversy is also often confused with the question of whether American military forces — including our significant air assets in Italy — could have been used to support the outmanned and outgunned operators on the ground. Administration officials strenuously deny that they withheld any available support, with Leon Panetta claiming that the Department of Defense “employed every asset at our disposal that could have been used to help save lives of our American colleagues.” A House Intelligence Committee report also absolved the military of claims that it refused help. But here there’s a scandal in either direction. If military assets were deliberately withheld from Americans under fire, the scandal is obvious. But it is also scandalous if our considerable military forces in the region were simply not ready to respond to an urgent request for help. After all, it’s not as if Libya was a model of stability, and it was well-known that Islamic militias were escalating attacks on western interests. It’s incumbent on the world’s most powerful military to maintain sufficient assets at the ready to respond to emergencies in a highly volatile region. The Benghazi controversy is the story of three great failures — the failure to either fortify or evacuate Benghazi when threats increased, the failure to adequately protect and support American personnel during the attack itself, and the repeated lies told the American public after the attack to minimize both the nature of the jihadist threat and the scale of the administration’s incompetence. The film won’t resolve complex political arguments over individual fault, but (if it does justice to the book — I’m seeing it tonight) it will show the deadly consequences of ideologically-motivated blindness and wishful thinking. Americans fought like lions against overwhelming odds. Their valor was awe-inspiring, but it never should have been necessary. _


----------



## Divine Wind (Jun 24, 2016)

A lot of things came to mind watching this movie but #1 is a *failure of leadership*.


From the top down, of course, but along several steps of the way.  Bureaucrats and political partisans will spend all day pointing fingers at each other, but the bottom line is we lost a lot of people due to a lack of leadership, a lack of preparation and a lack of planning.


----------



## g5000 (Jun 24, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


He was not given the order.  There was no such order.  The Annex answered the call as soon as they received it.  You rubes have ZERO evidence such an order was given.

None.  Zip.  It's a Hollywood fabrication deliberately created to feed your delusions.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jun 24, 2016)

g5000 said:


> He was not given the order.  There was no such order.  The Annex answered the call as soon as they received it.  You rubes have ZERO evidence such an order was given.
> 
> None.  Zip.  It's a Hollywood fabrication deliberately created to feed your delusions.


Now you're taking a purely partisan stance.  Do you have much experience in military or intelligence work?  Do you have a career in government?  What _is_ your background?   

Even the movie didn't use the words "stand down" and, ultimately, defied those orders to stay out of it.  As it was, I understood what the station chief "Bob" meant.  It was a judgment call.  Like he said, they weren't there in an official capacity and didn't want to exacerbate an already unstable situation.   I don't fault him  He made the best call he could on his feet.  Who I fault are those who should have prepared for such a situation with a set of protocols and procedures in place to execute should it happen.  That has to happen a lot higher up the CoC than a CIA annex station chief.

FYI   13 Hours Movie vs. True Story of Benghazi Attack and Controversy


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 24, 2016)

g5000 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


What is your experience with tactical combat situations where everything is utter confusion and FUBAR? Those guys reacted with instinct and training and they did a hell of a job under piss poor leadership. If you weren't there then you don't know squat.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jun 24, 2016)

"Bob's" quote from the movie: 
*Bob: *We have no jurisdiction in this country. We’re not even supposed to be here.
*Tyrone ‘Rone’ Woods:* Losing initiative.
*Bob: *Stand down!

I honestly don't remember him saying "stand down", but I do recall the previous words including the first sentence above.  They were a CIA annex in a hostile situation with rival factions killing each other and some just looking for an excuse to kill Americans.  I did like how the end of the movie pointed out the many Libyans who expressed sorrow over the deaths of Americans and how they felt those who attacked the Americans were wrong.  It was a fucked situation.  

13 Hours: The Secret Soldiers of Benghazi (2016) Movie Review


Deep Focus: 13 Hours: The Secret Soldiers of Benghazi - Film Comment


----------



## RandallFlagg (Jun 26, 2016)

gipper said:


> Have you seen it and if so, what did you think?




I saw it and loved it, for a couple of reasons. (1) it remained non-political throughout the movie wit a couple of minor exceptions. The statement was made "what? There were no protests" when the attack was blamed on a video and "there is no help coming" from the CIA Station Chief,

(2) it made it perfectly clear that these people were abandoned by the US government. The CIA staff had to evacuate on a Libyan Air Force Plane and the remaining contractors (left behind to escort the bodies home) left on an Oil Company's executive Aircraft.

The US was nowhere to be found.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Jun 26, 2016)

g5000 said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > out on DVD today
> ...




Another fucking idiot, I see.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Jun 26, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> "Bob's" quote from the movie:
> *Bob: *We have no jurisdiction in this country. We’re not even supposed to be here.
> *Tyrone ‘Rone’ Woods:* Losing initiative.
> *Bob: *Stand down!
> ...





g5000 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




I'm sure that a chickenshit cocksucker (like yourself) wouldn't watch it. So what the hell are you doing here, other than trashing shit that you didn't see?

You are a fucking useful idiot. Stick to sucking dick. I'm sure you do it well.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 27, 2016)

g5000 said:


> Like I said.  Expect a lie at least every two minutes in the movie.


It is a movie.....A MOVIE.....as in entertainment.

I enjoyed it for what it was, A MOVIE.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jun 27, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Like I said.  Expect a lie at least every two minutes in the movie.
> ...


Agreed, but as movies go, I found it realistic and true to actual events.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 27, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


It certainly gave humanity to a "political story"


----------



## Divine Wind (Jun 27, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> It certainly gave humanity to a "political story"


Agreed.  Despite all the political bullshit in Washington surrounding this tragedy, the fact remains we have real heroes serving on the front lines who put into harm's way by our nation.

As stated above, I don't buy any of the conspiracy nonsense about how they were put there to die.  If there's a conspiracy, then it's the cover-up of our national leaders incompetence in putting them in such a position without proper support and/or a contingency plan.

The report that CIA-supplied "_Kalashnikov assault rifles, mortars and rocket-propelled grenades_" intended to be funneled to Syrian rebels through Jordan had been siphoned off to the black market by corrupt Jordanians makes me wonder where these arms came from.  IMO, the CIA, with Ambassador Stevens monitoring, were getting these weapons off the streets of Libya and rerouting them to secular Syrian rebels.  I support this idea, but maintain our guys needed more support in the operation than they were given.

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/27/w...bels-supplied-black-market-officials-say.html
_The theft and resale of the arms — including Kalashnikov assault rifles, mortars and rocket-propelled grenades — have led to a flood of new weapons available on the black arms market. Investigators do not know what became of most of them, but a disparate collection of groups, including criminal networks and rural Jordanian tribes, use the arms bazaars to build their arsenals. Weapons smugglers also buy weapons in the arms bazaars to ship outside the country.

The F.B.I. investigation into the Amman shooting, run by the bureau’s Washington field office, is continuing. But American and Jordanian officials said the investigators believed that the weapons a Jordanian police captain, Anwar Abu Zaid, used to gun down two American contractors, two Jordanians and one South African had originally arrived in Jordan intended for the Syrian rebel-training program.

The officials said this finding had come from tracing the serial numbers of the weapons.
_


----------

